
Is scientific progress slowing? Depends how you measure it - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/#!/science/news/2011/07/is-science-getting-harder-first-define-easy.ars
======
pasbesoin
Decrapified URL:

[http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/07/is-science-
getti...](http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/07/is-science-getting-
harder-first-define-easy.ars)

------
bluedanieru
From the looks of it the article he's talking about is such total garbage I'm
surprised he even took the time to debunk it. Seriously "the size of things we
discover in the solar system is getting smaller, therefore science is hitting
a wall" is an argument a second-grader could see through. And this guy
(Kedrosky) has some kind of influence on scientific investment?

